# Fisttime wild camper!



## Thestiffs (Mar 27, 2012)

Hello everyone
Firstly this site is great, a big thumbs up to the administrators and members who keep it all running smoothly. 
We are about to embark on a 7 month wild camp tour of France, maybe venture into Italy or Spain too, see how it goes. We are first timers at everything, motor homing, touring, wild camping. We have a 34 foot swift Kontiki. 
We want to become full members but we use an iPad, and don't have a sat nav. Our iPad doesn't have gps. Would be still be able to use the POI on only google earth?
Thank you


----------



## Guernsey Donkey (Mar 27, 2012)

Welcome to the site. :have fun:


----------



## Makzine (Mar 27, 2012)

:wave: Sounds a great trip have fun :wave::drive:


----------



## lotty (Mar 27, 2012)

HI and welcome :welcome:
Your trip sounds very exciting. 
Until recently I used the POI's on Google earth only as my sat nav was not compatable with the download, it is usefull to have as you can check the spots out before you get there to see if you fancy it etc. I now have a tomtom with the poi's loaded on too.
Enjoy your trip :have fun:
Lotty


----------



## Thestiffs (Mar 28, 2012)

Thanks guys
We've recently been informed that our iPad won't support a wifi extender so I'm not sure what we will use now, am looking into net books.
Look forward to seeing you around the site


----------



## Firefox (Mar 28, 2012)

You can also use the POI with Google maps which is what I do. You just need to host the kml file on a free webserver with a direct link eg Kiwi6

To be honest if you are going on a long journey I would get a normal windows laptop even a second hand one. The ipad really is a hyped-up overpriced piece of crap in my opinion. It hasn't even got a USB port so you can't plug in wifi extenders and other useful things like external drives etc etc. It's great for doing things like casual web browsing or playing videos, but as your only computing source away from home, it's not ideal.

Welcome to the site by the way!


----------



## shortcircuit (Mar 28, 2012)

I have an iPad2 without GPS.  I purchased a GS 5870 MFI which is a GPS receiver and links to the iPad through bluetooth and works very well.  I have downloaded the Navfree apps for GB, France and Spain with othercountries available.  I now have this huge screen on the dash that I can read.  You are able to search the GB locations without being on line but it looks like France needs an internet connection.  No real problem as at the moment I am storing my destinations for the summer and if stuck will simply go to a Macdonalds for free WiFi


----------



## Thestiffs (Mar 28, 2012)

Firefox said:


> You can also use the POI with Google maps which is what I do. You just need to host the kml file on a free webserver with a direct link eg Kiwi6
> 
> To be honest if you are going on a long journey I would get a normal windows laptop even a second hand one. The ipad really is a hyped-up overpriced piece of crap in my opinion. It hasn't even got a USB port so you can't plug in wifi extenders and other useful things like external drives etc etc. It's great for doing things like casual web browsing or playing videos, but as your only computing source away from home, it's not ideal.
> 
> Welcome to the site by the way!



Yeah I agree to a certain extent about the iPad - we bought is as we wanted to use apps, but even they're not as good as expected. We wanted to study while away, in an informal way, but you need a computer to load ios5 onto the iPad. But we will keep it so both of us can surf the net at the same time if we want. And I'm still trying to workmout how I can load it with ios5.
I am currently looking for a netbook, around £200 on which we can buy a wifi aerial for free wifi, and then use the netbook for google maps. Ive signed up for a kiwi 6 account and just before we leave will 
fully join this site to use the POI. Will also but the aire de camping cars book.

Is there anything else, in terms of technology I should have?

Thank you


----------



## Thestiffs (Mar 28, 2012)

shortcircuit said:


> I have an iPad2 without GPS.  I purchased a GS 5870 MFI which is a GPS receiver and links to the iPad through bluetooth and works very well.  I have downloaded the Navfree apps for GB, France and Spain with othercountries available.  I now have this huge screen on the dash that I can read.  You are able to search the GB locations without being on line but it looks like France needs an internet connection.  No real problem as at the moment I am storing my destinations for the summer and if stuck will simply go to a Macdonalds for free WiFi



Thank you for your reply, had a look at that but doesn't solve the wifi aerial problem so think I will need to get a netbook anyway. I would rather spend £250 for a netbook and aerial extender, for the freedom of not having to find a mcdonalds, but thanks for the idea. Im a bit clueless about technology!


----------



## Steeveboy (Mar 28, 2012)

*france wildcamp*

there anything else, in terms of technology I should
have?

i use android smart phone + co pilot sat nav + vodafone data roamer. brilliant.

france is just great for wildcamping. get off the main roads into farmland and woodland where there are numerous wide verged tracks suitable for stopping. i'm in middle of wood nr Bourges with my 6.74mtr Rapido tonight. farmer came by, stopped for a chat & said no problem for 2 or 3 nights. They really do seem to accept/welcome responsible motorhomers. hav'nt paid for a site for 3 weeks. have to shortly, washings piling up!!

enjoy your trip.


----------



## Thestiffs (Mar 28, 2012)

Fab steeveboy, that's really encouraging. Good to hear youre having a good time. We aim to leave 1 may so just finalising everything. It's really nice to hear about other people who are achieving our dream!


----------



## Luckheart (Mar 28, 2012)

*"Fisttime wild camper"*

spell checker might be good:lol-053:


----------



## Thestiffs (Mar 28, 2012)

basildog said:


> Lol yes I think they angry campers ?
> Have you built an extension on your Kontiki then as thought they only 28 feet ?:lol-049:



No we didn't build an extension? We haven't checked this length, was told this by who we purchased it from. Haven't taken it for a big trip yet so maybe we had better measure before we book ferries etc. This is our first motorhome so haven't anything to compare it to.


----------



## Thestiffs (Mar 29, 2012)

It's a 640/6. U shape lounge. We are away at the moment and don't get home for another 2-3 weeks but will check then. 
The guy we bought it off was a bit suspect in retrospect, a few things broke down on the first trip after being fine for the test drive? Oh well, live and learn.


----------



## Thestiffs (Mar 29, 2012)

Ooops other half just dug out the paperwork and it's 26. My mistake!


----------



## n brown (Mar 29, 2012)

Thestiffs said:


> Yeah I agree to a certain extent about the iPad - we bought is as we wanted to use apps, but even they're not as good as expected. We wanted to study while away, in an informal way, but you need a computer to load ios5 onto the iPad. But we will keep it so both of us can surf the net at the same time if we want. And I'm still trying to workmout how I can load it with ios5.
> I am currently looking for a netbook, around £200 on which we can buy a wifi aerial for free wifi, and then use the netbook for google maps. Ive signed up for a kiwi 6 account and just before we leave will
> fully join this site to use the POI. Will also but the aire de camping cars book.
> 
> ...



a map,they never go wrong,never need charging and give you a bigger picture


----------



## scampa (Apr 1, 2012)

Hi and Welcome!!    :wave:


----------



## julie1 (Apr 1, 2012)

We just take our lap top.  If we can get free Wifi, great, if not most towns have libraries with free internet access. We don't have satnav either. Hubby does all the driving and I navigate with them old fashioned maps.  We've had no more problems than anyone who has the latest technology i.e getting stuck in a small village with badly parked cars and low overhanging verandas. It's all part of the fun (and stress).  Seriously though we have travelled through France, Spain, Italy Greece and Portugal and managed OK. Oh and Morocco but I'm not sure if satnav works there anyway.
Just have a good time.
Julie


----------

